# what size O rings to order



## smallscalebill (Sep 19, 2010)

hi, i'm trying to replace the front tires on some afx chassis. wanted to order some O rings direct from a company. i used to get them from dan walsh all the time. he never mentioned what size they were. anyway, if anyone knows the O ring size i need that would be great! thanks! smalls


----------



## 1970tjet (Feb 9, 2010)

If you are replacing the front tires on your AFX with o-rings, I would take the chassis to an auto parts store. They will have hundreds of different sizes of o-rings to choose from. When you find the right one, that o-ring will have a size number. GET IT FROM THE PARTS GUY. Then you'll have it for next time. Good luck.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

i used 108 orings. 1/4" ID, 7/16" OD, 3/32" Width 

I wanted to try ones with slightly larger inside diameter next time, some times it fits too tight on certain rims.
109 for next time 5/16" ID, 1/2" OD, 3/32"

I ordered 100 of them and it took me 2 years to use them up 


a guide for the Durometer

60 Shore A is softer than 70.

70 Shore A is the standard.

90 Shore A is very stiff.

they make a 55D white RVA oring and it is super soft.


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

You can also get any size o-ring you want at any hardware store that has plumbing supplies. Take a piece of test track, so you can eyeball which sizes would work. Be sure to write down the size for future reference. Once you determine the size, you can hit Ebay and buy a quantity of any size you need at a good price.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Do a seach for a thread called something like "AFX Replacement Fronts'. It was started by user Ligier Runner (may be misspelled). It has the size, part number and supplier.

Joe


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

I bought some from here:
http://www.paintballorings.com/

They have an excellent size chart:
http://www.paintballorings.com/Size Chart.pdf

You may be able to find some cheaper somewhere else but this place had the easiest site I found to navigate and the size chart helped me find exactly what I needed after measuring the front wheels. They shipped fast too...got them within a week.


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Ill trade you some orings for tyco axles..lol


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I've bought here in the past for AFX front rims

Size ID OD CS
#010 1/4 3/8 1/16

http://www.oringsandmore.com/bulk-rubber-orings-010-70d-price-for-100-pcs/


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

bobwoodly is right. The #10 size is best for these. You can try smaller #9 or #8 and stretch around the wheel but in my experience these end up too small diameter and the guide pin shank drags the track and/or the pickup shoes bottom-out.

#10 o-rings on stock AFX front rims comes out to somewhere around .400 to .405 diameter.

And you can get these just about anywhere for super cheap. I think mcmaster,com has these for $2 and change for 100 pcs.


----------



## smallscalebill (Sep 19, 2010)

thanks so much for your assistance! plenty of good suggestions! smalls


----------



## Fastslots (Jan 28, 2020)

How's about front o-rings for the A/FX Super II chassis?????....


----------

